# Here's a weird one for all you 3D guys.



## XForce Girl (Feb 14, 2008)

I will value your feedback.

A local guy put on a small 3D shoot for $500 top prize. Had a mix of different targets and animals.
The thing is the way he wants to score them.
He says that IF your arrow is on or cutting the line you have to take the lower score instead of the higher one. So, basically if your arrow isn't totally IN the score ring you get the lower score. Can't even touch the line.

I keep telling him that if he will change the scoring rule he would get many more shooters to attend his shoot. It is not a group scoreing shoot either, he will have "judges" at each target to make the call.

So, can I have your opinions on this type of scoring? He is being very stubborn about this and I want to support his shoots and advertise for him, but, if this rule is going to make people angry when they get there, I do not want my name attached to his shoot.

Let me know what you think and would you attend?


----------



## dfirst (Jul 26, 2011)

I dont think i would shoot this shoot....at least never come back if i did go and then found out this rule. so count him out.


----------



## bandit69 (Mar 20, 2008)

I would not shoot with this scoring system.


----------



## 3rdplace (Jan 3, 2004)

It wouldn't bother me I would just shoot the ACE's. Just means the tolerances are a little tighter.


----------



## rharper (Apr 30, 2012)

Who cares as long as every one is shooting by the same rules. Just means you need to be more accurate. His shoot, his rules.


----------



## sawtoothscream (Apr 19, 2008)

Wouldn't bother me. Still would be fun


----------



## XForce Girl (Feb 14, 2008)

Good. Keep the opinions coming. 
I want to show him this thread and see what he thinks. I don't care either way but wanted to make sure folks wouldn't get mad when they got there and found out the rules.


----------



## victor001 (Jan 31, 2011)

Same for everyone . Start getting the skinny shafts ready . :wink:


----------



## XForce Girl (Feb 14, 2008)

Oops, forgot the Poll. 
Should be up now

thanks everyone.


----------



## ArcheryNut2006 (Dec 5, 2006)

Everyone scores the same, so what difference does it make? But yes, why be different............ does make for confusion. Judges at each target does eliminate the pencil pushers.


----------



## tackscall (Jul 26, 2004)

Id go, what difference does it make??


----------



## bhtr3d (Feb 13, 2004)

Wouldn't matter....if you know the rules they are going with. Just means having to switch arrows to shoot. Would mean that everone would be basicly be shooting either nanos/ vaps / ace / . Less surface area to come in contact with the lines.


----------



## ES21 (Jun 10, 2004)

Sure takes the fat shafts out of the game. That is the way it should be. Not everyone can shoot the fat shafts anyway plus it will save wear and tear on the targets.


----------



## carlosii (Feb 25, 2007)

bhtr3d said:


> Wouldn't matter....if you know the rules they are going with. Just means having to switch arrows to shoot. Would mean that everone would be basicly be shooting either nanos/ vaps / ace / . Less surface area to come in contact with the lines.


but if you don't know the rules until you get to the shoot, how you gonna switch arrows. i seldom carry a wide selection of arrows to a local shoot.


----------



## XForce Girl (Feb 14, 2008)

ES21 said:


> Sure takes the fat shafts out of the game. That is the way it should be. Not everyone can shoot the fat shafts anyway plus it will save wear and tear on the targets.


Not necessarily, I shoot Vaps and they go real deep in the targets. And they cost way more than most fat Shafts.


----------



## redfish (Jul 13, 2005)

I would have no problems shooting inside-out...probably wouldn't be a threat for the cash, but it's the same rules for everybody.


----------



## Bushwacked (Apr 6, 2012)

I voted no because most people aren't going to know the rules and have time to change there arrows and some will giving them an unfair advantage. I think you would get more shooters scoring them like everyone else does IMO


----------



## S Triplet (Jan 22, 2010)

Does not matter, Same for everyone!


----------



## Supermag1 (Jun 11, 2009)

It's his shoot, he can run it how he wants. Inside out scoring would bring a whole new twist in the 3D game.


----------



## SET THE HOOK (Dec 30, 2004)

Sure I would shoot skinny shafts, I see no big deal, especially this time of the year ...time for something different. some might not dig the scoring but i think your avg people wont mind?


----------



## WhitBri (Jan 30, 2007)

This one rule change would not bother me especially with the same judges scoring everyone's arrows. But the question is what about the rest of the rules, is it a sanctioning body's rules besides this one change? I prefer to see a set of rules named and gone by to the letter just because basically everything is covered by their rulebook. Start making your own and you miss something or make someone mad as you made the rules unfair.


----------



## Waknstak6 (Dec 27, 2008)

hell yea, gives me an excuse to pick up some skinny shafts and re-tune the set-up.


----------



## John-in-VA (Mar 27, 2003)

I voted yes .I would just shoot it like IBO hold on the center ten with my small shafts ,and hope for the best .


----------



## SARASR (Oct 30, 2009)

I would definitely shoot. I kind of like it leaves out any question of trying to pull the higher score for being close to the line.His way if the shooter is in the higher scoring ring they have earned it. And a marginal hit close to the line will be called by a judge...Love it!
I would definitely suggest that he goes above and beyond to make sure his rules are well known by all!


----------



## 3Dblackncamo (Jul 22, 2009)

we had a july 4th team shoot like that, but we were just having a good time, I would not have a problem with it but would not drive a long distance to shoot it and the $$$ just dont seem right with this kind of scoring


----------



## duane lane (Jun 7, 2012)

sounds like a good deal . the avarage joe would have a better chance at kickin butt.i hate shootin with the guys that nit pick every arrow thats on the line takes the fun out of it .


----------



## jasboj (Feb 7, 2011)

As long as Everyone's playing by the same rules who cares! Who cares what shafts. Just aim small miss small!!!! Shooting is shooting, his shoot his rules if people don't like it they can turn around and leave but I bet most will shoot anyway!!! Good luck to ya! It doesn't seem like a big deal!!!


----------



## GWFH (Jan 22, 2006)

Wouldnt stop me from coming. Having a judge makes the difference though.....all shoot the same course with the same scorer.
But he might get others by being consistent with most other scoring.....inside-out is more of a novelty shoot.

Whats his motive?.....maybe he thinks people will come with smaller shafts and add target life?


----------



## YankeeRebel (Dec 30, 2005)

I'd shoot it and even shoot my Easton Full Bores like usual. It just means I'd have to be more inside out. I love a good challenge. I hope this is Shotgun Start, groups busted and 2 scorers per group like ASA. :thumb:


----------



## Punch_Master (Jul 24, 2002)

If it's just a scoring rule and it applies to everybody I don't see what the big deal is?


----------



## slamnationalley (Jul 5, 2007)

I think he's all wrong, I believe if you're good enough to hit the line you get the combined score of both (12 & 10 line = 22)


----------



## P&y only (Feb 26, 2009)

I can't see why this would bother anyone. So long as everyone has the same set of rules why would it matter? If i got to make the 3d rules everyone would be mad. I would have any foam hit outside the vitals be a minus 5. Because 3d is an attempt to mimic a hunting situation and in the real world I would find a complete miss much better than hitting the animal in the guts or the leg. Therefore, I think a miss should score better than a wounding shot.


----------



## Ray Ray (Aug 1, 2005)

As long as everyone is scored for inside out scoring I see no problems. As judges will be at every target nobody should be scoring it wrong.
PS. the fatboys I bought from you wouldn't be at that shoot though.


----------



## 3D Pinwheeler (Jan 29, 2007)

S Triplet said:


> Does not matter, Same for everyone!


Ditto


----------



## Gcs13 (Dec 16, 2011)

Ray Ray said:


> As long as everyone is scored for inside out scoring I see no problems. As judges will be at every target nobody should be scoring it wrong.
> PS. the fatboys I bought from you wouldn't be at that shoot though.


That's what I was thinking. No fatboys at that shoot.lol


----------



## bhtr3d (Feb 13, 2004)

Gcs13 said:


> That's what I was thinking. No fatboys at that shoot.lol


What's wrong with us fatboys???? is that discrimination against us???LOL


----------



## YankeeRebel (Dec 30, 2005)

Punch_Master said:


> If it's just a scoring rule and it applies to everybody I don't see what the big deal is?


I agree. :thumb:


----------



## outbackarcher (Oct 31, 2005)

I would go. Sounds like it would be fun because it's different.


----------



## gaberichter (Aug 31, 2008)

You just won't see the 20up scores. I wouldnt mind. And for a chance at $500. I'm in.


----------



## PETeach (Nov 17, 2007)

I would shoot it! Everyone has to shoot same targets same rules so cream always rises to the top anyway! Shouldn't scare anyone off! 

Sent from my DROID4 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## dcaudle1 (Jan 30, 2011)

Same rules for everyone with all decisions made by a judge.....I'm in!


----------



## wacker stacker (Feb 2, 2006)

Just another oppurtunity to shoot. Count me in. It is the same for everybody.


----------



## Cadet (Aug 21, 2010)

Sounds like a challenge! I'm in, just post the rule change with any flyers/advertising in *BOLD*.:thumbs_up


----------



## maxxis88 (Apr 3, 2010)

I bet no one would get a 12 on the rinehart mosquito!


----------



## Alpha Burnt (Sep 12, 2005)

What he is suggesting to do with regards to having a judge and making the arrow be "inside out" for the higher score would make 3D even more challenging, level the playing field, which- in turn- more enjoyable and better prepare you for the hunt. I would not mind if IBO adopted the same policy.


----------



## Supermag1 (Jun 11, 2009)

P&y only said:


> I can't see why this would bother anyone. So long as everyone has the same set of rules why would it matter? If i got to make the 3d rules everyone would be mad. I would have any foam hit outside the vitals be a minus 5. Because 3d is an attempt to mimic a hunting situation and in the real world I would find a complete miss much better than hitting the animal in the guts or the leg. Therefore, I think a miss should score better than a wounding shot.


I've shot that format before, the total at the end of your card sure is humbling.


----------



## knox_nate (Dec 27, 2009)

Wouldn't matter to me. Just make you make a better shot.


----------



## varmintvaporize (Feb 9, 2010)

Sounds good to me, he might want to consider not using too many turkey targets.


----------



## rcr7mm (Jun 14, 2006)

As long as everyone scored the same no biggie I'd shoot it. Yes the Mosquito would be tough!!


----------



## WhitBri (Jan 30, 2007)

What's with all the comments about this rule "leveling the playing field" and "giving the joes a chance to kick butt". I've seen a couple shoots around here that have changed rules trying to take the "target" guys out of shoots and give the "hunters" a better chance. Does no one understand that have the same group of guys shoot target equipment and then shoot bowhunter rigs and the same guys will be at the top? Hell Reo and Jesse could beat 95% of people out there with a Genesis. Come on guys. I have no problem putting a different shoot out there, but quit thinking that by changing the rules you are changing who is going to win. Only way it will change who wins is if some choose not to show up because they don't want to change equipment. All this does in lower attendance. This type of shoots never make it more then a year or two, especially when they are offering money and expect a bigger turnout. The "average joes" know they can't win, so from what I have seen they just don't show up to events like this because they don't want it rubbed in their face.


----------



## Kstigall (Feb 24, 2004)

ES21 said:


> Sure takes the fat shafts out of the game. That is the way it should be. Not everyone can shoot the fat shafts anyway plus it will save wear and tear on the targets.


All three statements are opinions and not fact. Thin, heavy shafts will out penetrate a lighter thicker shaft, especially in foam, so you'll get shoot throughs quicker. 



XForce Girl said:


> Not necessarily, I shoot Vaps and they go real deep in the targets. And they cost way more than most fat Shafts.


Yep. Which does more "deeper" or "thicker"?



Bushwacked said:


> I voted no because most people aren't going to know the rules and have time to change there arrows and some will giving them an unfair advantage. I think you would get more shooters scoring them like everyone else does IMO


I'll attend. I expect the host is a field archer and thinks his field archery friends will have a significant advantage. I'll just use my hunting arrows in my 3D rig. Or use my hunting bow set up for this game. No biggee either way.



duane lane said:


> sounds like a good deal . the avarage joe would have a better chance at kickin butt.i hate shootin with the guys that nit pick every arrow thats on the line takes the fun out of it .


WRONG! The smaller the bulls eye the more likely the skilled snipers and experienced competitors will come out on top. That's why I think the host is more of a field and spot shooter. He may believe 3D'ers 'cheat' by using fat shafts and the spotties are all set up with smaller diameter shafts. 



Alpha Burnt said:


> What he is suggesting to do with regards to having a judge and making the arrow be "inside out" for the higher score would make 3D even more challenging, level the playing field, which- in turn- more enjoyable and better prepare you for the hunt. I would not mind if IBO adopted the same policy.


That is mistaken. More "challenging" means the better shots and more experienced competitors are _more_ likely to win not less likely. If everyone knows the rules in advance then it doesn't level the playing field because us 3D'ers that are competitive will use our smaller diameter shafts. The only way it "levels the playing field" is if the rules are kept out of sight so that experienced 3D competitors show up with fat shafts while those that do NOT use 3D specific gear show up with small diameter shafts. Of course then folks get annoyed at the host and may feel "tricked" because the game does not follow ANY format used by ANY organization. Screwing with your customers doesn't work out in the long run. 

The better someone shoots the smaller they want the bulls eye. 300 58 X's beats 298 36 X's every time. Technically, the loser "only" lost by two but we all know it wasn't close. 



WhitBri said:


> What's with all the comments about this rule "leveling the playing field" and "giving the joes a chance to kick butt". I've seen a couple shoots around here that have changed rules trying to take the "target" guys out of shoots and give the "hunters" a better chance. Does no one understand that have the same group of guys shoot target equipment and then shoot bowhunter rigs and the same guys will be at the top? Hell Reo and Jesse could beat 95% of people out there with a Genesis. Come on guys. I have no problem putting a different shoot out there, but quit thinking that by changing the rules you are changing who is going to win. Only way it will change who wins is if some choose not to show up because they don't want to change equipment. All this does in lower attendance. This type of shoots never make it more then a year or two, especially when they are offering money and expect a bigger turnout. The "average joes" know they can't win, so from what I have seen they just don't show up to events like this because they don't want it rubbed in their face.


Exactly!
I think the host is flat wrong thinking inside/out scoring will really help those that don't compete much in 3D or don't compete with game specific gear. I don't know if the host is trying to give the "hunter gear" guy or the field archers an advantage. It could be both. 

*The key to competitive 3D'ers being at a disadvantage in this game where inside/out scoring favors smaller diameter shafts is for them to not know the rules until they show up at the shoot!* If you are going to change fundamental 3D rules then you need to be SURE it is well advertised and understood. 

I have NO problem taking my _hunting _bow on a 3D course...... A/C/C's if there is radar or Gold Tip Ultralite 500's if there isn't!!:rock::rock: Known class? Supra ME, A/C/C's get the nod with the CBE QuadLite. Hunter class without a speed limit? Darton DS-3800, GT Ultralites 500's, Spot Hogg Hogg-It with 3 .010 pins........... ANY GAME, ANY WHERE, ANY TIME, No Problem...........


----------



## WhitBri (Jan 30, 2007)

Guess I never thought that he might be a field guy. All good points kstigall. Around here its always the "hunters" trying to keep the "target" guys out of the field. Like I said most of the time they are successful at it because the target guys don't switch equipment to take part even if they offer $500 to the winner, but the problem is the hunters don't show up because they know they can't win and I think most don't want to admit that and would rather jump on here and brag about 2" 80 yard groups. We have to all participate to grow the tournement side of this sport. The hunting side is already huge so why is 3d not has huge as golf? We need to level the playing field and that's not by changing the rules, the rules are fine and changing them won't change anything, we need to change the culture of bowhunting from a just flinging arrows and a 8" group is good enough to having guys want to be coached and good coachs helping them improve their shooting. I'm sure there are a ton of backyard shooters out there that with a little proper coaching could compete at these big events or atleast shoot better then they do. But our culture is one of instant gratification without work, that's what we want so we say things like its good enough to hunt, then come back with, the deer jumped my string or I must have hit that void between the spine and lungs. The bows today are amazing, it really doesn't take that much to put up some good accuracy out to 50 yards, but it does take some decent form and some coaching, now for those that will jump me and say, "I already shoot that well what do I need coaching for" because if you are one of the guys that can pick up a bow and shoot 6" groups consistently at 50 yards without coaching, think of what you could with some coaching.


----------



## XForce Girl (Feb 14, 2008)

This is the guys website and he does not have the rules posted. http://archeryone.com/

I spoke to him at the outdoor show last weekend and told him I would help get shooters. IF there wasn't going to be a lot of drama about HIS rules. 
He is supposed to be sending me over a flyer to post. 

I believe that scopes are not allowed and neither are long stabilizers, He told me this is just for bowhunter set-ups. No lenses either.

As soon as I can get all the particulars I will let everyone know. I will not be attending this shoot as I am needed in the shop that weekend. So, good luck to those who attend. Word has it that a local Strogthers Rep. has been cleaning house in previous years. But their attendance has not been very high either.


----------



## ccumming (Feb 14, 2012)

Why wouldnt you go...lots of places have an inside out rule. like stated above, his course his rules. it's only going to make you a better shot! See sig!


----------



## WhitBri (Jan 30, 2007)

Sorry to hear it but sounds like another shoot trying to keep the target shooters from coming. Last one I saw actually said no moveable sights but they would allow HHA slider sights as they were a hunting sight. I personally have never seen one of these shoots succeed past one year.


----------



## XForce Girl (Feb 14, 2008)

ccumming said:


> Why wouldnt you go...lots of places have an inside out rule. like stated above, his course his rules. it's only going to make you a better shot! See sig!


I would go if I could and HAVE gone in previous years. He does not offer any payout to the womens class. 
I just thought his rules were funny and wanted to know how others felt about it.
Seems I'm in the minority so... I will support his decision and his rules.


----------



## hunter terrior (May 15, 2008)

His shoot, and the rule applies to everyone. I think it's a good idea.


----------



## bowhunter020 (Apr 6, 2009)

Sounds like no one would be at a disadvantage, same rules for all shooters. I agree it would suck to catch the inside of the line but thats life!


----------



## LongTime (Feb 17, 2005)

I understand making it a bowhunters shoot but changing the scoring is stupid. Lets have some more rules like wearing rubber noses and big floppy shoes.


----------



## ProtecMan (Apr 14, 2003)

ArcheryNut2006 said:


> Everyone scores the same, so what difference does it make? But yes, why be different............ does make for confusion. Judges at each target does eliminate the pencil pushers.


Agree with this post. Brush off the skinny shafts!


----------



## longbowdude (Jun 9, 2005)

Didn't they used to score that way back before 3d targets were used? When they had the square foam targets with animals painted on them?


----------



## Alpha Burnt (Sep 12, 2005)

Alpha Burnt said:


> What he is suggesting to do with regards to having a judge and making the arrow be "inside out" for the higher score would make 3D even more challenging, level the playing field, which- in turn- more enjoyable and better prepare you for the hunt. I would not mind if IBO adopted the same policy.


level the playing field= small or large shafts on inside outs and the use of judges, at least, that is what I meant. I did not mean that me and Levi would be neck and neck now. I did not mean it that way at all.


----------



## hdracer (Aug 8, 2007)

I would shoot it. The line/pencil pushers wouldn't, though. I like the Fred Bear scoring as well..10, 8, -5, 0...but I must be in the minority...


----------



## Kstigall (Feb 24, 2004)

hdracer said:


> I would shoot it. The line/pencil pushers wouldn't, though. I like the Fred Bear scoring as well..10, 8, -5, 0...but I must be in the minority...


You are assuming the target judges wouldn't see the arrows differently depending on the archer. Finding a couple of dozen guys and gals that could not be influenced or intimidated by local heroes is no small task!!!! _Truly_ busting groups and having multiple course officials I think would be better than having a bunch of good 'ol boys scoring their buddies arrows and claiming to be unbiased.


----------



## bhtr3d (Feb 13, 2004)

Kstigall said:


> You are assuming the target judges wouldn't see the arrows differently depending on the archer. Finding a couple of dozen guys and gals that could not be influenced or intimidated by local heroes is no small task!!!! _Truly_ busting groups and having multiple course officials I think would be better than having a bunch of good 'ol boys scoring their buddies arrows and claiming to be unbiased.


I believe they said the target judge would be on that target...So, in esseence they would call the same way on everyone the same on that target.....I personally dont know of how a target judge would be scared of calling arrow..... But, for myself I dont know who would intimidate me about what I called the arrow.


----------



## NCstick (Aug 14, 2011)

If that's the rules I would shoot it. There are way more other factors to consider that I would let determine whether I'd shoot it again.


----------



## duane lane (Jun 7, 2012)

Kstigall said:


> All three statements are opinions and not fact. Thin, heavy shafts will out penetrate a lighter thicker shaft, especially in foam, so you'll get shoot throughs quicker.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


HA HA HA Do you think your telepathic? If so dont give up on your day job way of on the person i am!


----------



## mag41vance (Mar 13, 2008)

duane lane said:


> HA HA HA Do you think your telepathic? If so dont give up on your day job way of on the person i am!


 :noidea: what does that even mean?? Is that some sort of code? :noidea:


----------



## Kstigall (Feb 24, 2004)

duane lane said:


> HA HA HA Do you think your telepathic? If so dont give up on your day job way of on the person i am!


Man, don't take it personal!....................I have no idea what you said in your second sentence!

I support archery of all types. I'd hate for folks to go to this shoot and feel they've been played. I don't think it would reflect well upon the host.......................


----------



## XForce Girl (Feb 14, 2008)

Kstigall said:


> Man, don't take it personal!....................I have no idea what you said in your second sentence!
> 
> I support archery of all types. I'd hate for folks to go to this shoot and feel they've been played. I don't think it would reflect well upon the host.......................


Day Job??? I'm Confused.


----------



## cjbowhunter (Aug 25, 2006)

THAT WOULD BE GREAT FOR ME! I'M NOT A LINE CUTTER, I'M EITHER IN OR OUT.
DOES'NT MATTER IF I SHOOT X-CUTTERS OR ACC's


----------



## duane lane (Jun 7, 2012)

Kstigall said:


> Man, don't take it personal!....................I have no idea what you said in your second sentence!
> 
> I support archery of all types. I'd hate for folks to go to this shoot and feel they've been played. I don't think it would reflect well upon the host.......................



I just find it funny how you think i dont shoot 3d by my coment ! no i never take stuff on here personal .


----------



## Kstigall (Feb 24, 2004)

duane lane said:


> I just find it funny how you think i dont shoot 3d by my coment ! no i never take stuff on here personal .


I don't think I said you "don't shoot 3D". A lot of people shoot at least some 3D. Most folks that compete in 3D at more than a recreational level use fatter shaft arrows. 

If you have shot much 3D around central Va. we've probably seen each other..... Are you going to this shoot?


----------



## duane lane (Jun 7, 2012)

My fault i read yr post next to my name wrong. sorry about getting panties in a knot.


----------



## southernstyle88 (Feb 9, 2012)

i'll admit myself that i am not an awesome shot or anything but heres my 2cents
i think thats how the rules should be anyways.. i'd be more apt to go to this kind of shoot.. where its based on skill and not who has the biggest arrows/
granted it takes the skill anyways to get where your going.. 

but if you take a person just trying to enjoy the sport and not running the latest greastest gadgets, and can show up and compete equally.. sounds like a better turnout over-all to me..

i know alot of people that don't get into 3d simply because of the i'm better than you because i got fancier equipment attitude.. i'm one of those people

make it more of a good ol boys having fun, and where your fancy equipment won't help you much.. imo that levels the field alittle more.

given those with skill will still come out on top.. but no matter the equipment. 


i just think alot of people are scared of getting beat by a normal guy with a crappy bow..


kinda reminds me when i was shooting trap competitions in ffa a few years back.. i actually got made fun of a few times for pulling up to a shoot with a full choked, single shot break open 20ga that was all beat up, its all i had and i'd saved up 40 bucks to buy it with.. along with a couple of cheap boxs of shells..
it almost turned me away from trap shooting

then when the shoots started i was able to shut the other guys up that were shooting their fancy 1000+ dollar shotguns with handloads.. 


it boils down to skill.. imo put the rules where fancy equipment and arrows don't automatically put you ahead, and you'll have a more enjoyable shoot.. so to speak you have to be ON target to get the point


----------



## bowkill82 (Jan 18, 2010)

iv shot shoots like this actually at our deer classic pop up was scored this way and i had fatboys cuz i didnt see the rules till i got there on one target i had to literally pin wheel the 11 id shoot some skinny shafts at these shoots now


----------



## bearhunt (Jan 16, 2008)

We had a group that tried to keep the competitive shooters out of a 3d shoot by offering bigger prizes for bow hunter and hardly anything for open. The hunters brought their same equipment, the competitive shooters heard about the rules got a little annoyed and then changed their setup. The same $1500 target bows put on their hunting sights, used high end arrows with inserts, new stabs and in the end still took the big prizes home. Did they score as high as if they had used their open setups, nope but the difference was only a little and still scored higher than those trying to keep them out of it. Yup the bow helps but it is still mostly the Indian or at least the guy willing to shoot 200 arrows a week as practice .


----------



## hossa1881 (Apr 1, 2010)

as long as they are all scored the same, it wouldnt bother me


----------



## ruger375 (Aug 4, 2009)

Heck I'd shoot it just to make you all look good :wink:


----------



## sagecreek (Jul 15, 2003)

Sounds good to me. As long as everyone is scored the same, I don't have a problem with it. I like the judge at each target. :thumb:


----------



## John-in-VA (Mar 27, 2003)

I still like the idea but where are you going to find that many judges.I have helped out at shoots and you lucky to get a hand full on guy's willing to help out at a time.


----------



## XForce Girl (Feb 14, 2008)

What he did last time was had a couple judges and took groups out and the judge walked with the group. 
He didn't have a huge turnout so finding people wasn't a big problem. 

Only had about a dozen shooters, and I thought it was because of the strange rules that nobody showed up.
Needless to say.. he did not make any money with the $500 he had to pay out.


----------



## treeman65 (Nov 24, 2005)

XForce Girl said:


> What he did last time was had a couple judges and took groups out and the judge walked with the group.
> He didn't have a huge turnout so finding people wasn't a big problem.
> 
> Only had about a dozen shooters, and I thought it was because of the strange rules that nobody showed up.
> Needless to say.. he did not make any money with the $500 he had to pay out.


so did you go support the shoot


----------



## XForce Girl (Feb 14, 2008)

This years shoot is scheduled for sept. 
Later next month


Sent from my DROID X2 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## rodney c. (Mar 20, 2010)

i would for sure shoot. sounds like fun to me.


----------



## J Whittington (Nov 13, 2009)

3rdplace said:


> It wouldn't bother me I would just shoot the ACE's. Just means the tolerances are a little tighter.[/QUOTE
> 
> Mike Marlow is my hero, an ole fart like me!
> 
> Hey Jacob!


----------



## bsharkey (Apr 27, 2009)

SARASR said:


> I would definitely shoot. I kind of like it leaves out any question of trying to pull the higher score for being close to the line.His way if the shooter is in the higher scoring ring they have earned it. And a marginal hit close to the line will be called by a judge...Love it!
> I would definitely suggest that he goes above and beyond to make sure his rules are well known by all!


x2 IBO has too many people who are way to generous with that line pulling crap


----------

